# Who will be the best pro in 5 years?



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Who's the best after 5 seasons?


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

easy, rudy gay 

hands down gonn be da best from dis draft if nurtured right.

especially if t-dot got him

can imagin it now

roko
gay
vill
bosh
F/A-pryzabilla


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

gay.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Rudy Gay..


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Porbably Rudy Gay but watch out for Maurice Ager and of course Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Not Gay.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Not Gay.


:laugh:

i think itl be gay
.... i think rodney carney has all star talent in him as well


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Definitely Gay, he's got a bright future ahead of him.

I wish I was Gay.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> I wish I was Gay.


just so i could quote it lol


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I like Bargnani and Gay the most out of this draft.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

My top 5 (not in order):
Rudy Gay
Rudy Fernandez
Sergio Rodriguez
Adam Morrison
Patrick O'Bryant


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

rudy or rodney


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Bargnani easily... :biggrin: 

Among others i think the Gay has more chances...


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

Gay i think follow by tyrus, Adam will have an immediate impact...


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Saer Sene :jawdrop:


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

This thread is so Gay.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

RebelSun said:


> Who's the best after 5 seasons?
> 
> **EDIT, could a mod please post a poll with the following options*:
> 
> ...


just go to thread tools above the first post


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

BUMP - poll added.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

What, Gay can't get a vote? I went with Tyrus Thomas for biased reasons, but like I said, I think it's going to be Rudy Gay and then Thomas and watch out for Mo Ager.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'll take roy, gay, carney, aldridge, and marcus williams in that order(i have a good feeling about bargnani, but i really still haven't taken the time to do anything but read scouting reports on him, so i'm not considering him).


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

I like all the gay votes, so i will go gay myself.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

this topic's been raised too many a times and the answer is still gay


----------



## Basketman (Jun 1, 2006)

Rudy Gay


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Watch out for Foye, but my pick is Rudy Gay. Foye is a tough kid in the mold of a young Chauncy Billups who steps it up in big situations. Assuming he goes to a team that fits his style he'll be good for years to come.


----------



## ludovico (Mar 29, 2006)

Rudy Gay (and then, Bargnani and Tyrus Thomas).


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Rudy Gay


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

View Poll Results: Who will be the best pro in 5 years? 

Andrea Bargnani 21 41.18% 
LaMarcus Aldridge 3 5.88% 
Rudy Gay 12 23.53% 
Adam Morrison 6 11.76% 
Tyrus Thomas 3 5.88% 
Brandon Roy 4 7.84% 
Patrick O'Bryant 0 0% 
Rodney Carney 0 0% 
Shawne Williams 1 1.96% 
Other 1 1.96% 

Always interesting to take a look at those predictions from 3 years ago...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ouch...


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

croco said:


> View Poll Results: Who will be the best pro in 5 years?
> 
> Andrea Bargnani 21 41.18%
> LaMarcus Aldridge 3 5.88%
> ...


Brandon Roy has been the best to date, Gay, and Aldridge have had good starts and Andrea Bargnani is making huge strides since December.....after that nobody has done much. After two more seasons The top 4 may look like....
#1 Roy
#2 Bargnani
#3 Gay
#4 Aldridge


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I would enjoy laughing out loud at the six people who picked Adam Morrison.


----------



## Roca (May 16, 2007)

Brandon Roy without a shadow of a doubt, adam morrison......wtf seriously?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Roca said:


> Brandon Roy without a shadow of a doubt, adam morrison......wtf seriously?


Check the dates, buddy.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What's with this Maurice Ager hype.


----------

